# الميراث للقمص مرقص عزيز



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*الميراث في المسيحية قصة أخري‏,‏ فكل أسرة تطبق ما تراه ملائما‏,‏ ومتفقا مع أفرادها لكن إذا اعترض أحد علي ما اتفق عليه باقي أفراد الأسرة يتم تطبيق القانون المدني الذي يستمد نصوصه من الشريعة الإسلامية والتي تنص علي أن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين‏.‏ وحسب نصوص الإنجيل والشريعة المسيحية فإن الأنثي والذكر متساويان في الميراث‏,‏ وكما جاء في رسالة بولس الرسول الأولي إلي أهل كرونثوس الأصحاح السابع‏(‏ ليوف الرجل المرأة حقها الواجب‏,‏ وكذلك المرأة أيضا والرجل‏,‏ لا يسلب أحدكم الآخر‏).‏
ويشير أحد البطاركة القدامي في مسألة الميراث إلي أن الله يحاسب الرجل مثل المرأة فلماذا نحن في الأرض لا نساوي بينهما في الميراث‏.‏
ونبهنا المستشار الدكتور إدوارد غالب سيفين نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة إلي أنه حسب آيات الإنجيل التي تساوي بين المرأة والرجل تم وضع لائحة للأقباط الأرثوذكس خاصة بالأحوال الشخصية وهذه اللائحة التي صدرت عام‏1938‏ تنص علي أن الذكر مثل الأنثي في الميراث والزوج مثل الزوجة وكانت تطبق منذ صدورها وحتي سنة إلغائها بصدور القانون‏47‏ لسنة‏1952‏ وهو قانون خاص بالميراث يطبق علي جميع المصريين بغض النظر عن ديانتهم‏,‏ وهذا القانون مستمد من الشريعة الإسلامية وبموجبه يكون للرجل مثل حظ الأنثيين‏.‏
والمسيحيون علي المستوي الشخصي والأسري غير ملزمين بتطبيق القانون المدني ومن حق كل أسرة أن تطبق ما تشير إليه آيات الإنجيل وما تطالب به الشريعة المسيحية وهو المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة‏.‏
ويري القمص مرقص عزيز كاهن الكنيسة المعلقة أن المسيحي الذي لا يساوي بين الذكر والأنثي في الميراث يرتكب خطيئة لأن الإنجيل أوصي بذلك ويقول هناك آيات كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس‏(‏ العهد القديم والجديد‏)‏ أشارت إلي مساواة الله بين الرجل والمرأة في كل شيء وأكثر هذه الآيات وضوحا ما جاء في عدة مناسبات في رسائل بولس الرسول‏,‏ ففي الرسالة إلي أهل غلاطية إصحاح‏3‏ عدد‏26‏ ـ‏28‏ يقول‏(‏ لأنكم جميعا أبناء الله بالإيمان بالمسيح يسوع‏,‏ ليس يهودي ولا يوناني‏,‏ ليس عبد ولا حر‏,‏ ليس ذكر وأنثي لأنكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع‏).‏
كما ساوت الشريعة المسيحية بين الأب والأم في الحصول علي احترام وتقدير الأبناء فتقول الآية في سفر الخروج أصحاح‏(20)‏ عدد‏(12),(‏ أكرم أباك وأمك لكي تطول أيامك علي الأرض‏).‏
ويؤكد القمص مرقس عزيز إن غالبية عائلات المسيحيين في مصر توصي بأن يتم تقسيم الميراث بين الأبناء‏(‏ الذكور والإناث‏)‏ طبقا للشريعة المسيحية لكن فقط في حالة الاختلاف يتم اللجوء إلي القانون المدني المستمدة مواده من الشريعة الإسلامية والتي تعطي الذكر ضعف الأنثي في الميراث‏.‏
ويضيف المحامي القبطي ممدوح نخلة موضحا أن اللجوء إلي تطبيق القانون المدني المستند إلي الشريعة الإسلامية في مسألة ميراث الأقباط مسألة شخصية‏,‏ وهناك عائلات مسلمة أيضا تكتب وصية تناسب ظروفها فالأب المسلم الذي لم ينجب سوي بنات يوصي بكل تركته لبناته‏,‏ وهذا حقه قانونا والأسرة المسيحية التي تساوي في الميراث بين الذكور والإناث طبقا للشريعة المسيحية‏,‏ وما ورد من آيات في الكتاب المقدس هذا حقها قانونا واللجوء إلي القانون المدني لا يكون إلا في حالات الخلاف فقط‏,‏ وكانت هناك لائحة خاصة بالمسيحيين حسب كل طائفة لكن بعد ثورة يوليو صدر القانون‏47‏ لسنة‏1952‏ لتنظيم عدد من الأمور في الأحوال الشخصية ومن بينها الميراث وهذا القانون يطبق علي جميع المصريين حسب الشريعة الإسلامية التي تعطي للرجل مثل حظ الأنثيين فمن ارتضي بالأخذ بهذا القانون له ذلك ومن لم يرتض به من حقه أن يلتزم بالشريعة المسيحية أو رؤيته في ماله فهذا حقه‏.
منقوووووول​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا النهيسى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع مهم فعلا

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا النهيسى
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*أشكركم ,,, الرب معكم ​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا يا نهيسى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*شكرا لتشجيعك ومحبتك ومروروك الرائع​*


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااائع جدا يانهيسى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gorg_star (27 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## azazi (31 يناير 2010)

لديّ ملاحظة و ارجو ان تتسع صدوركم .

انتم تقولون ان المسيحي الذي لا يساوي بالميراث  بين الأبناء ليس بمسيحياً وهذا جدا رائع وعجبني كثيراً  ولست أعترض على هذه المساواة التي ننشدها...لكن لا يخفى عليكم ان ليس كل مسيحياً سيكون عادلاً ويساوي بين ابنائه في كتابة الورث ...فقد يميل لأخ ويترك الاخر .. يعطي الأصغر ضعف الأكبر.وقد يحرم البنات من الورث وهكذا ... وهنا تكمن المشكلة فاللذي يشعر بالظلم الى اين سيلجأ ؟ لا يوجد نص ديني يعطية حقه يستطيع الرجوع لمحكمة ليأخذه بالقوة . هذا على سبيل المثال.لكن في الإسلام مثلاً نرَ  ان المرأة وان كانت تأخذ اقل لكن حقها مضمون من قبل المحكمة في حال تم الاستيلاء عليه فإنّ من سلَب اموالها وحقها سيقوم بإرجاعه رغماً عنه ...... فهل يوجد للمسيحي محكمة كنسية تضمن له حقه ؟؟  وشكراً لكم  .


----------



## tonyturboman (3 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم شكرا لك


----------

